# High Efficiency Washers and homemade laundry soap



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I asked this question in another thread, but I don't think that anyone's seen it. So I figure that I'd try a new thread.

Has anyone used any of the laundry soap recipes in a high efficiency washer, or known someone who did and how did it go?

Thanks!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

thats what I own, a neptune, I haven't used it often but it seems to work great it is LOW sudsing after all : )


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

My friend has a front loader, and she says it works fine.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Friends have HEwashers and it works fine.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Same here have a neptune front loader and it works great. It also really helps to save my clothes; the lint is so reduced with homemade soap it is not even funny!

Shawna


----------



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you just put it in the little pull out container that you put regular detergent in or add it directly to the clothes?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

You schould put it in with the clothes, or in the barrel. Otherwise it could clog the dispenser. (So my friend told me-I don't actually have one of these things.) 

I've been using it on stains, too and it seems to work really well.


----------

